# Hello!



## stethatsme (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello, just popped in to say hello.

I am very nervous , as I have just received my test result back , and my reading seems high ( 66mm or 8.2%) , I believe the doctor will call today to tell me the next steps, I think I might blog it each step of the way, to keep account of things,  Hi to all.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi Ste and welcome

Your reading of 66 is well into diabetes territory (48 being the red line) but not as high as many of us who hit 3 digits, so whilst it needs to come down, you are looking at a hill rather than a mountain.   The good news is that diabetes is a condition which can be well managed with a bit of effort and we can help you with how to tackle it, so don't panic. Your GP may wish to start you on medication at that level and Metformin is usually the first line of attack. If you are very motivated, you might want to negotiate a 3 month hiatus on that to see if you can make significant improvement through dietary changes and exercise alone but these things need to be worked on even in conjunction with medication, so it's not an either or situation if you want to get back to healthy Blood Glucose levels.
The thing about diabetes is that it is a slow moving condition, so whilst 3 months may seem like a long time it is a life long condition so spending 3 months changing your lifestyle and reducing levels result in the rest of your life being healthier rather than the other way around. 
Diabetes is essentially an inability to efficiently metabolize carbohydrates. The carbs we eat, and that is all carbs not just sugars, get broken down into glucose in our digestive system and absorbed into our blood stream to provide energy for our cells. If we don't need that much energy because we are not running about like we used to, our cells store it as fat. Eventually you reach a point where the fat storage capacity is all taken up and the cells don't want to accept any more glucose because they already have plenty of stores (this is quite individual and some people can store much more fat than others without a problem) and the cells start becoming resistant to the insulin trying to get them to accept more glucose. The pancreas starts to produce more insulin to try to get rid of the glucose in the blood but the cells start to ignore the insulin and BG levels start to rise because you are still putting more carbs into the system at every meal than you need. 
Reducing the amount of carbs you eat(and drink) and doing more exercise to burn off some of the fat can reverse the process in many cases.
The other option is to go on a very low calorie crash diet like the Newcastle or fast 800 diet, to reduce the fat, but after that you will still need to maintain the weight loss to manage the diabetes. I'm a bit of a Yoyo dieter, so changing my diet to a low carb diet was the better option for me to manage things longer term. 

Not sure how much you know about nutrition, but carbohydrates are sugars and starches. Sugar is present in a lot more healthy foods than you might think, so the obvious added sugar in hot drinks is easy to understand, but milk also contains sugar (Lactose) so having a milky coffee is also going to be a problem for your system. Interestingly, double cream contains almost no carbs, so many of us enjoy our morning coffee with cream instead of milk. Fruit in all its forms (fresh frozen, dried and juiced particularly) also contains a lot of sugar. The tropical fruits are generally higher in carbs so the likes of bananas and pineapple and mangos. Grapes are a problem because we usually end up eating far more of them than we should and they can be little sugar bombs. Berries like blackberries and raspberries and strawberries tend to be lower carb but portion size is still very relevant. I usually have 8-10 rasps as a portion with my breakfast yoghurt and seeds. Similar with blueberries. Maybe just 3-4 strawberries and that will be my portion of fruit for the day.
All grains and grain products (flour) are high in starches, so bread, pasta, rice, couscous, wholegrains, breakfast cereals, porridge, pastry and batter etc. Root veg like potatoes are also high in starch and parsnips, sweet potatoes and carrots are high(ish) in both starchy carbs and sugars. 
I am not saying that you should not eat these carbohydrate rich foods but reducing the portion size is important and prioritizing them so that you perhaps cut your less favourite ones out of your diet to allow you to have a small portion of the ones you really enjoy. 

The best way to start it to keep a food diary for a few days and do be honest in documenting everything you eat and drink and then start to look at where you can "make savings" and cut carb rich foods and drink. 

It is also useful to do some intensive home testing. This will show you how your body responds to particular foods/meals/drinks and help you to decide which ones cause the most BG (Blood Glucose) upheaval and which you can get away with and it can be highly individual. So, some people can get away with a small portion of pasta but others see their levels sky rocket after a pasta meal. Some can get away with porridge and sadly others can't. Some can cope with a slice of sourdough bread and others decide that bread isn't worth having high levels for. It is about personal taste and also how your body responds. GPs almost always advise against home testing for Type 2 diabetics unless you are taking particular medication, but here on the forum, they are considered an invaluable tool in showing you which foods are OK and which to avoid and helping you to tailor your diet to your individual needs. 

The 2 BG meters most frequently recommended on the forum as being reliable and cost effective for self funding are the Spirit Healthcare Tee2 and the Gluco Navii. Both are available online. If you decide to go that route you will need at least 2 extra pots of test strips and a box of lancets to get you started. Basic meters like those mentioned are about £15 and extra pots of strips for them about £8 for 50 test strips and a box of lancets will be about £5. You get through a lot of test strips in the early days of testing because you test just before each meal and then 2 hours after to see the effect it had. After a couple of months of testing you usually have most of your meals sorted out and less intensive testing is needed.

Sorry if that is info overload but hopefully some of it will be helpful. There is a huge amount to learn with diabetes and it takes time and trial and improvement to get to grips with it, but there are many inspirational members here on the forum with fantastic success stories following this approach.

Forgot to mention, exercise doesn't have to be anything particularly exertive. A brisk daily walk is ideal if you can manage it..... Be mindful that walking the dog is often more of a saunter so if that is a part of your daily routine, consciously pick up the pace a bit. Breathing more deeply and getting a bit sweaty is a good thing.


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi @stethatsme and welcome to the forum.
As a (previously) Type 2 Diabetic, it only took me 4 months until I was back down in the pre-diabetic HBA1C range.
I didn't take any diabetes medicines.
I was already doing a 30 min brisk walk each day, so I didn't increase my exercise.
I was only a couple of pounds overweight so I didn't starve myself.
All I did was reduce the carbohydrates in my meals and eat according to my Blood Glucose meter.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 3, 2021)

stethatsme said:


> Hello, just popped in to say hello.
> 
> I am very nervous , as I have just received my test result back , and my reading seems high ( 66mm or 8.2%) , I believe the doctor will call today to tell me the next steps, I think I might blog it each step of the way, to keep account of things,  Hi to all.


My Hba1c was 91 at diagnosis.
My blog would read something like:
Day one. Told I am a very bad diabetic today. I bought a whole lamb on the way home and I am having a pork chop for dinner. I will start to eat no more than 50 gm of carbs a day.
Day 87. I am no longer in the diabetes range. I was tested last week and my Hba1c was 47. Dr Atkins was right.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 3, 2021)

You have had some good suggestions from others so have something to work with. I think the main thing is you change the mindset that says you should always have the traditional carbohydrate of potatoes in the form of chips or mash, or rice and pasta as part of your meal as these are all high carb but there are substitutions that you can make which will be much better for your blood glucose level.


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you all for your info and time , all very helpful, told I have to wait til tues to talk to dr about it, think I’m being bit impatient but quite anxious for next steps too. Thanks for helping put  mind at rest


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 4, 2021)

I can well understand your anxiety. However, many have managed to work 'it' out with the help from people on this forum.

My comments are only relating to T2.

The chorus seems to be reduce the carbs, increase the exercise, and it works (well, it did for me).

HbA1c 140 at diagnosis. Nine months later 34

There's lots to learn about foods and about yourself and how your body reacts to different foods. Getting (and using) a blood glucose meter can help your understanding.

The hard bit for some is not just the learning curve but the new realisation that you have to take control as best you can and not leave it to the GP or Diabetic nurse. For me that is liberating. For some that is terrifying. But the more you know and the more you cope, the better all round.

Its a life long journey but a good one where your health can improve. Good luck.


----------



## NotPink (Sep 4, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Hi Ste and welcome
> 
> Your reading of 66 is well into diabetes territory (48 being the red line) but not as high as many of us who hit 3 digits, so whilst it needs to come down, you are looking at a hill rather than a mountain.   The good news is that diabetes is a condition which can be well managed with a bit of effort and we can help you with how to tackle it, so don't panic. Your GP may wish to start you on medication at that level and Metformin is usually the first line of attack. If you are very motivated, you might want to negotiate a 3 month hiatus on that to see if you can make significant improvement through dietary changes and exercise alone but these things need to be worked on even in conjunction with medication, so it's not an either or situation if you want to get back to healthy Blood Glucose levels.
> The thing about diabetes is that it is a slow moving condition, so whilst 3 months may seem like a long time it is a life long condition so spending 3 months changing your lifestyle and reducing levels result in the rest of your life being healthier rather than the other way around.
> ...


brilliant post.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2021)

stethatsme said:


> Thank you all for your info and time , all very helpful, told I have to wait til tues to talk to dr about it, think I’m being bit impatient but quite anxious for next steps too. Thanks for helping put  mind at rest


Welcome to the forum!

You've had some good replies in this Thread
While you're waiting to hear from your doc, and even if you don't, and also after that, read through old Threads in the Newbies Section
You'll see that many other people have had the same questions and concerns as yourself, and the replies and information will be very helpful and reassuring for you

But do ask your own questions, nothing is too silly, we've all been where you are

Although your doc will give you information and probably medication, in practice most of the routine management & control of your diabetes will be down to yourself, and that will mainly be changing your diet & meals , then monitoring your blood sugar
For that the old Threads in Newbies and Food & Carbs will be useful, and also -
Learning Zone - the orange - red box at the top of this page
Living With Diabetes - the Section at the head of the Home  Page


----------



## trophywench (Sep 4, 2021)

It really is like learning to drive - Day1 how the hell do you slow down change down steer watch for pedestrians stray children and dogs other traffic and the lights changing - all at once??? but once you've learnt - that memory soon fades and driving integrates into your very existence!.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @stethatsme 

Let us know how things go on Tuesday and what your Dr suggests.
Members here frequently recommend Maggie Davey’s Letter and Gretchen Becker’s book T2 Diabetes, the first year, to newcomers looking for a starting point and  overview of diabetes.

There are lots of helpful and informative modules in the Diabetes UK Learning Zone that you can work through gradually in your own time too.






						Learning Zone - Discover more about your diabetes. | Learning Zone
					

Join our Learning Zone today. Clinically trusted advice about diabetes management based on real experiences. Highly commended by the British Medical Association. Over 35,000 people with diabetes have registered.




					learningzone.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 7, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @stethatsme
> 
> Let us know how things go on Tuesday and what your Dr suggests.
> Members here frequently recommend Maggie Davey’s Letter and Gretchen Becker’s book T2 Diabetes, the first year, to newcomers looking for a starting point and  overview of diabetes.
> ...



The doctor explained my blood test and said it was fine, except Vitamin D and Blood Sugar level, and has prescribed metformin and less sugar, or sweet food, and it change diet to those mentioned above, will update here from tomorrow when know bit more.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 8, 2021)

stethatsme said:


> The doctor explained my blood test and said it was fine, except Vitamin D and Blood Sugar level, and has prescribed metformin and less sugar, or sweet food, and it change diet to those mentioned above, will update here from tomorrow when know bit more.


As you have probably picked up from the replies you have had, It is not just about less sugar or sweet food and it is sad and exasperating that is what people are being told even now, when there is so much evidence that there is much more to it than that and they want to push more and more medication.
Sorry I will get off my soapbox.


----------



## NotPink (Sep 8, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> As you have probably picked up from the replies you have had, It is not just about less sugar or sweet food and it is sad and exasperating that is what people are being told even now, when there is so much evidence that there is much more to it than that and they want to push more and more medication.
> Sorry I will get off my soapbox.


Absolutely agree. Hopefully it is a large soapbox that we can all jump on.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 8, 2021)

stethatsme said:


> The doctor explained my blood test and said it was fine, except Vitamin D and Blood Sugar level, and has prescribed metformin and less sugar, or sweet food, and it change diet to those mentioned above, will update here from tomorrow when know bit more.


My vitamin d was under. I picked up a little spray that you squirt into the back of your mouth. It’s D3 which apparently we absorb better. Brought me up to optimal levels in less a month x


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 8, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> My vitamin d was under. I picked up a little spray that you squirt into the back of your mouth. It’s D3 which apparently we absorb better. Brought me up to optimal levels in less a month x


I don't know if Vit D is something they have just started including in the blood tests but my OH came back as low Vit D in his tests recently. He was given a month of some pills.


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 8, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> As you have probably picked up from the replies you have had, It is not just about less sugar or sweet food and it is sad and exasperating that is what people are being told even now, when there is so much evidence that there is much more to it than that and they want to push more and more medication.
> Sorry I will get off my soapbox.


Thanks for clarifying, yes the dr spent 1.5 mins telling me I had type 2, and quite promptly was very unhelpful... thank you for all you wonderful people on here, some dr are not supportive...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 9, 2021)

stethatsme said:


> Thanks for clarifying, yes the dr spent 1.5 mins telling me I had type 2, and quite promptly was very unhelpful... thank you for all you wonderful people on here, some dr are not supportive...



Hopefully by cutting out sweet and sugary things, and moderating your ‘starchy carb’ intake, by reducing portion sizes and finding swaps, plus opting for berries if you are going for fruit, you will begin to see some positive changes to your blood glucose results.

If you’d like some practical hints and tips for your menu, feel free to post a few days’ of typical meals, and members here will offer their thoughts and suggestions


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 9, 2021)

Seems the manufacturer of this item is offering them for free at the moment, mine should be in the post next few days...


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 9, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hopefully by cutting out sweet and sugary things, and moderating your ‘starchy carb’ intake, by reducing portion sizes and finding swaps, plus opting for berries if you are going for fruit, you will begin to see some positive changes to your blood glucose results.
> 
> If you’d like some practical hints and tips for your menu, feel free to post a few days’ of typical meals, and members here will offer their thoughts and suggestions


Thanks I will do bit later today.


----------



## Docb (Sep 9, 2021)

stethatsme said:


> Seems the manufacturer of this item is offering them for free at the moment, mine should be in the post next few days...
> 
> View attachment 18517


You might have picked up already that the cost of testing lies in the test strips, not in the meter.  Might be worth checking cost of strips for this one and comparing it with the cost of strips for others.  Could be that in the long term it is better to buy a meter whose strips are cheaper rather than getting a freebee whose cost of strips is more expensive.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 9, 2021)

Docb said:


> You might have picked up already that the cost of testing lies in the test strips, not in the meter.  Might be worth checking cost of strips for this one and comparing it with the cost of strips for others.  Could be that in the long term it is better to buy a meter whose strips are cheaper rather than getting a freebee whose cost of strips is more expensive.


I think you might find the test strips are more than twice the price of strips for something like the GlucoNavil or Spirit TEE2
As they say there is no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 9, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I think you might find the test strips are more than twice the price of strips for something like the GlucoNavil or Spirit TEE2
> As they say there is no such thing as a free lunch.


You can get 250 for £60 on eBay but I suppose you can’t guarantee the supply of those and it’s still at the top end price wise. I’ve ordered one of the free kits just for the crack, as I’m struggling with cgms and wanna check out their app. I will take the free lunch but as with all things diabetes related I probably won’t be going back for seconds !


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 11, 2021)

One other quick question, I am very worried about the side effects of Metformin, my supplies have arrived, but it seems to make so many people ill for the first week, with a severe diruretic and flu like sensation, is this common for all when starting it?


----------



## Docb (Sep 11, 2021)

Like all side effects, they *MAY* happen, not *WILL* happen and you will, in general, only ever hear from those to whom it has happened making it sound like everybody has horrendous problems. Reality is that most take metformin without any side effects at all.

So, the only thing to do is to take it and see how your body reacts.  Build up to the required dose as per the instructions and if you get problems then bear with them for a couple of days to see if things settle down.  If they don't, go back to your GP and ask for the slow release version.  If that is still a problem (and it is for a few - as member Drummer keeps reminding us) then ask to try an alternative.

In the mean time keep working on your carb reduction and getting to understand what you can get from your meter.


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 18, 2021)

Btw, I see a lot of members here have a Diabetes nurse to help assist them, my surgery is dire, no help, no follow ups, I had to drag the results of last blood test out of them, and I found out before they did lol... my free contour one machine arrive and is pretty good and great with the app, ill post a few images shortly... 

I managed to get the strips added to repeat prescription too.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 18, 2021)

I go on about it because on three occasions I was contemplating suicide - not the oh this is dreadfully miserable thoughts, actually planning it. It was only because it was very close to Christmas, I think, that stopped me from going ahead.


----------



## stethatsme (Sep 18, 2021)

I see it can be stressful .


----------



## belugalad (Sep 18, 2021)

stethatsme said:


> I see it can be stressful .


Hi I found the doctors surgery of little use,I found all the help and advice I needed on here,it's normal to feel unsettled at first as it's a shock but you will be feeling fine in a few weeks when you have digested some of the info on here and had a chat.I felt so relieved to find nice people on here that supported me,it took the weight off my shoulders.I was on Metformin and was fine I had it with my evening meal in the middle of the meal so it had food surrounding it,I didn't have any side effects at all.My starting bg was 95.Good luck.
I also started to do a brisk walk of 2 miles which took 30 mins and that helped me to lose weight along with low carb eating,so if you have the time it's a good investment in yourself.I love it as it's time to clear my head and get some fresh air,you will be surprised how good it makes you feel.


----------

